# DeRosa King Ride Quality? Weight?



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

Can anyone give me an accurate assessment of the ride characteristics of the DeRosa King and make likely comparisons? What might a king weigh with Record and Ksyriums?What is it's best characteristic?


----------

